

30 Favorite Visual Studio Keyboard Shortcuts - kadhinn
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/06/30-favorite-visual-studio-keyboard.html

======
giu
My favorite keyboard shortcuts:

\- CTRL + HYPHEN(-) for navigating backwards

\- CTRL + SHIFT + HYPHEN(-) for navigating forwards

\- CTRL + PERIOD(.) shows the smart tag, because almost nobody can hit that
small rectangle with the mouse

\- CTRL + SHIFT + F, _Find in Files_. I use this one quite often (mostly for a
search in the entire solution); it's very fast and displays all the results in
a separate window

\- SHIFT + F12 (or CTRL + K, R) finds all references

On a sidenote: I've created a reference card including most of the VS keyboard
shortcuts mentioned in the article and some more (I'm using it at work; looks
pretty good printed). Too bad I didn't upload it yet. Looks like I'm going to
publish it this evening on my journal.

~~~
spoiledtechie
please do publish it...

~~~
giu
In case somebody's still interested in the cheat sheet, I just published it on
my journal: [http://giu.me/09-06-2010-visual-
studio-2008-and-2010-default...](http://giu.me/09-06-2010-visual-
studio-2008-and-2010-default-key-bindings-simplified-reference-card-cheat-
sheet.html)

Google viewer:
[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgiu.me%2Ffile...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgiu.me%2Ffile%2FVisualStudio20082010DefaultKeyBindingsSimplifiedReferenceCard.pdf)

Direct link (PDF):
[http://giu.me/file/VisualStudio20082010DefaultKeyBindingsSim...](http://giu.me/file/VisualStudio20082010DefaultKeyBindingsSimplifiedReferenceCard.pdf)

@spoiledtechie I've sent you the links via mail ;)

------
jasonkester
It's interesting to see how many of the things that you used to only be able
to do with ReSharper are now standard VS.NET features. Strange though that
Microsoft didn't keep the ReSharper keyboard shortcuts when they adopted the
features, especially since the R# ones are often a lot more intuitive.

CTRL+/ (and SHIFT+CTRL+/) to comment (and block comment) selections, for
instance is so intuitive that you discover it by accident. Same with the
variants on SHIFT+CTRL+SPACE for various smart-completion tasks. CTRL+.
(VS.NET's shortcut for smart completion) is not something I'd ever think to
try unless I already knew it.

------
yread
Also of interest are:

Ctrl + K, D - Formats document

Ctrl + K, X - Opens snippet picker

Ctrl + Shift V - Pastes text from the Clipboard ring (did you know that Visual
studio has clipboard ring? :)

Ctrl + R, M - Extracts method

F2 - rename identifier (and its references)

~~~
spoiledtechie
the clipboard ring doesn't seem to work too well.

~~~
johns
Really? Do you have some other clipboard manager installed? I never have any
problems with it. Just keep hitting the shortcut over and over again to cycle
through them. Sadly they removed the old toolbar that showed you everything on
the ring.

------
unwind
It's note to note that these seem to be implemented "ergonomically" rather
than just by character.

On US keyboards, the opening bracket [ is easily available, while on e.g.
Swedish keymaps you also need to press the Alt Gr key to get [ (it's at Alt Gr
+ 8).

Still, in Visual Studio the same physical key that is [ on US keyboards works
as listed in this article, i.e. Control + å matches brackets. Nice!

~~~
bad_user
I just use the US layout, and when I press Right-Alt it switches to my native
language's layout (which I can use efficiently because I can touch-type).

Just embrace English as the lingua franca of programming and you'll be better
off.

~~~
unwind
Heh. I've certainly embraced that, for a good number of years. But that
doesn't mean I need to use an English keymap, although I did fight that battle
for a great while back on the Amiga, 15+ years ago. :)

------
gokhan
Favorite, unless you use ReSharper.

[http://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/documentation/ReSharper25...](http://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/documentation/ReSharper25DefaultKeymap.pdf)

------
ecaradec
"CTRL + :" then "of" -> focus the command line window then open file by name
with completion. Great for navigating among files.

------
rodh257
Shift + Delete is my favourite. It cuts the current line, which I use as an
easy way to delete a whole line at a time.

------
bmahloch
For Unit Tests CTRL + R + T - debugs the current test. I always think to
myself CTRL + Run + Test.

------
bunglebooz
I always use the Ctrl + Period (.) and Ctrl + Hyphen (-)

------
pcestrada
ALT-F4 - close application immediately

